# Element in Array einfügen, wenn noch nicht vorhanden



## kampfspatz (29. September 2004)

Hi,

Ich bräuchte mal Euere Hilfe mit folgendem Problem:

Wie kann ich es ereichen, dass, wenn ein Eintrag bereits in einem Array ist dieser nicht noch einmal hineingeschrieben wird? Nur wenn der Eintrag noch nicht existiert, soll er dem Array angefügt werden.

Danke im Voraus

  kampfspatz


----------



## renee (29. September 2004)

```
push(@array,$new_element) unless(grep($_ eq $new_element, @array));
```


----------

